# Sentra 96 GXE - P0400 egr code



## philb00 (May 17, 2008)

Got nissan sentra gxe '96 wiht 120,000 miles

got p0400 EGR code happening on/off for about year going now... 

If have a hole or leak in exhaust system - pipes , muffler etc - would this cause the P0400 code ? 
Or is maybe just the EGR needs cleaning or could be itself gone bad ? 

I know some egr repairs cost upwards $400 or more I heard... can't handle that. 
THANKS!


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

check the rubber hose comming out of the valve and going back to the engine. its probably deteriorated and that can be changed very easily and its a $2 hose at autozone. search here for more, but that should be the problem


----------



## philb00 (May 17, 2008)

*Did yours come on ?*

Hi
Thx for hint - did your 97 Sentra ever have this EGR problem?

Can you send pic or weblink to show where the EGR is or this rubber hose talking about might be located ?
I have hard time even finding the EGR.

(I searched thru lots of posts about this already)

Thx


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

i have pics, too lazy to post em on cardomain right now, takes too long, pm me with ur email and ill send em


----------

